# NEW Super PI 1m scores



## Laurijan (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi!

As many know there is an older thread about 1m scores in Super PI Mod v1.5 made by giorgos th. but it is ancient and I had to make the list and send it to giorgos th. every time I wanted an update, so I decided to make a new one that I run completely by myself.

Post 1 pic of your Super PI Mod v1.5 1m scores with CPU-Z open (CPU page and memory page).
I then post them in a ranking list.

Remember to put the CPU under full load (for example with Prime95) after the Super PI run so that I can see the max clock if of example Speedstep is enabled to throttle down the CPU in idle mode.

BTW Join the *Techpowerup! Hwbot Team*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerup-hwbot-club.189088/
So let the games begin! 

Example pic:






Super PI Mod v1.5 download link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/366/

List:


1.|ZenEffect.|5.320s|Intel i7 3770K @ 6873MHz|DDR3 2618MHz
2.|DOM|5.375s|Intel i7 3770K @ 6697MHz|DDR3 2416MHz
3.|Schmuckley|6.047s|Intel i5 4670K @ 6113MHz|DDR3 2488MHz
4.|DOM|6.203s|Intel i5 2500K @ 5967MHz|DDR3 1736MHz
5.|DOM|6.359s|Intel i7 2600K @ 5821MHz|DDR3 2179MHz
6.|Schmuckley|6.427s|Intel i5 3570K @ 5708MHz|DDR3 2203MHz
7.|Johan45|6.474s|Intel i7 4770K @ 5599MHz|DDR3 2199MHz
8.|DOM|6.505s|Intel i7 4770K @ 5500MHz|DDR3 2400MHz
9.|FireKillerGR|6.599s|Intel i7 3770K @ 5700MHz|DDR3 2600MHz
10.|MetalRacer|6.718s|Intel i7 3770K @ 5419MHz|DDR3 2501MHz
11.|DOM|6.828s|Intel i7 980X @ 6055MHz|DDR3 1953MHz
12.|MetalRacer|6.859s|Intel i7 3930K @ 5533MHz|DDR3 2347MHz
13.|Bones|6.953s|Intel i7 2600K @ 5343MHz|DDR3 2192MHz
14.|MetalRacer|6.957s|Intel i5 3570K @ 5300MHz|DDR3 2400MHz
15.|Cygnitr0n|7.000s|Intel i5 2500K @ 5401MHz|DDR3 1333MHz
16.|AJ228|7.083s|Intel i7 2600K @ 5287MHz|DDR3 1862MHz
17.|turbobooster|7.191s|Intel i5 3570K @ 5100MHz|DDR3 2133MHz
18.|marsey99|7.406s|Intel i5 2500K @ 5041MHz|DDR3 2151MHz
19.|kusti85|7.519s|Intel i7 2600K @ 5015MHz|DDR3 1872MHz
20.|Random Murderer|7.520s|Intel i7 3820 @ 5000MHz|DDR3 2333MHz
21.|MetalRacer|7.536s|Intel i7 3770K @ 4900MHz|DDR3 2134MHz
22.|revin|7.574s|Intel i7 2600K @ 4934MHz|DDR3 1919MHz
23.|cadaveca|7.579s|Intel i7 3770K @ 4800MHz|DDR3 2800MHz
24.|HammerOn|7.690s|Intel i7 4770K @ 4701MHz|DDR3 2667MHz
25.|Aquinus|7.800s|Intel i7 3820 @ 4954MHz|DDR3 2434MHz
26.|petedread|7.828s|Intel i7 4770K @ 4599MHz|DDR3 2799MHz
27.|cadaveca|7.923s|Intel i5 3570K @ 4600MHz|DDR3 2666MHz
28.|DarkEgo|8.019s|Intel i5 4670K @ 4500MHz|DDR3 2000MHz
29.|ChristTheGreat|8.065s|Intel i5 2500K @ 4700MHz|DDR3 1600MHz
30.|Boilerhog|8.150s|Intel i7 3930K @ 4636MHz|DDR3 1952MHz
31.|UbErN00b|8.178s|Intel i5 2500K @ 4613MHz|DDR3 2133MHz
32.|zabusnorran|8.185s|Intel i5 3570K @ 4533MHz|DDR3 1854MHz
33.|Beertintedgoogles|8.360s|Intel i5 2500K @ 4501MHz|DDR3 1600MHz
34.|Kryton-pt|8.431s|Intel i5 3570K @ 4397MHz|DDR3 1636MHz
35.|SirKeldon|8.471s|Intel i5 2500K @ 4412MHz|DDR3 1604MHz
36.|Eternalchaos|8.490s|Intel i5 3570K @ 4400MHz|DDR3 2132MHz
37.|Munki|8.642s|Intel i5 2550K @ 4391MHz|DDR3 1331MHz
38.|Laurijan|8.776s|Intel i5 3570K @ 4200MHz|DDR3 2000MHz
39.|newlife|8.799s|Intel i5 3570 @ 4200MHz|DDR3 2100MHz
40.|animal007uk|8.845s|Intel i5 2550K @ 4291MHz|DDR3 2129MHz
41.|Fatal|9.240s|Intel i7 950 @ 4414MHz|DDR3 1535MHz
42.|marsey99|9.485s|Intel C2D E8400 @ 4905MHz|DDR2 1090MHz
43.|Arctucas|9.789s|Intel i7 950 @ 4273MHz|DDR3 1628MHz
44.|johnspack|9.969s|Intel i7 950 @ 4128MHz|DDR3 1795MHz
45.|Schmuckley|10.141s|Intel C2Q Q6600 @ 5040MHz|DDR3 1493MHz
46.|marsey99|10.141s|Intel C2Q Q9550 @ 4573MHz|DDR2  1076MHz
47.|catnipkiller|10.906s|Intel i7 920 @ 3803MHz|DDR3 1448MHz
48.|Bones|11.578s|AMD FX8320 @ 6473MHz|DDR3 2031MHz
49.|big_buka|12.088s|Intel C2D E8200 @ 4000MHz|DDR3 1000MHz
50.|Schmuckley|12.777s|AMD Phenom II X4 960T @ 5426MHz|DDR3 1653MHz
51.|Lt_JWS|13.235s|Intel C2Q Q6600 @ 3906MHz|DDR2 1085MHz
52.|Boilerhog|13.387s|Intel C2E QX9770 @ 3612MHz|DDR3 1700MHz
53.|marsey99|14.062s|Intel C2D E6400 @ 4120MHz|DDR2 1030MHz
54.|cdawall|14.250s|AMD Phenom II X2 550 @ 4838MHz|DDR3 1800MHz
55.|cdawall|14.609s|AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 4725MHz|DDR3 1800MHz
56.|Blue-Knight|15.319s|Intel Celeron G1610 @ 2594MHz|DDR3 1330MHz
57.|Mika77|16.580s|AMD Phenom II X4 960T @ 4213MHz|DDR3 1652MHz
58.|cdawall|17.300s|AMD Phenom II X4 B97 @ 4000MHz|DDR3 1667MHz
59.|catnipkiller|17.488s|AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @ 4000MHz|DDR3 1600MHz
60.|cdawall|18.500s|AMD Athlon II X2 250 @ 4446MHz|DDR2 847MHz
61.|ElNiko|19.422s|Intel C2Q E4400 @ 3007MHz|DDR3 1203MHz
62.|Delta6326|22.358s|Intel C2Q Q6600 @ 2405MHz|DDR2 802MHz
63.|Hardi|23.200s|AMD Athlon II X3 435 @ 3616MHz|DDR2 830MHz
64.|laptop-hpc|25.069s|AMD A6-3400M APU @ 3094MHz|DDR3 1331MHz
65.|Frick|25.303s|AMD Phenom II X4 B50 @ 3200MHz|DDR3 1600MHz
66.|Blue-Knight|29.531s|Intel Pentium Dual E2200 @ 2211MHz|DDR2 670MHz
67.|agent00skid|30.545s|AMD A6-3500 APU @ 2401MHz|DDR3 1866MHz
68.|Blue-Knight|45.406s|Intel Celeron 356 @ 3349MHz|DDR2 670MHz


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 12, 2012)

bump


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 13, 2012)

bump! Come on guys - I want to see benchmarks


----------



## newlife (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Laurijan (Sep 13, 2012)

newlife said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120913/tech.jpg



you are now on 1. rank


----------



## newlife (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone with a 3rd gen i7 can easily beat it


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 13, 2012)

Here my own


----------



## newlife (Sep 13, 2012)

since i know u can beat it and also on hwbot


----------



## cdawall (Sep 13, 2012)

Here I can toss in a couple of my AMD runs


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 13, 2012)

Also you may want to put in the OP that you are using the " , " as a " . " As some countries use them differently. 15.250 Sec. 15,250 sec.

Here is my Q6600 If I OC it I can get 17s


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 13, 2012)

I been using SuperPi 1.8 lately, whats the difference?


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 13, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Also you may want to put in the OP that you are using the " , " as a " . " As some countries use them differently. 15.250 Sec. 15,250 sec.
> 
> Here is my Q6600 If I OC it I can get 17s
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120913/Capture169.jpg



ok i now use dots


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 13, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> I been using SuperPi 1.8 lately, whats the difference?



1.8 only shows whole seconds 8s for example. Mod 1.5 shows 8.550s for example - so its more exact.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 13, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> 1.8 only shows whole seconds 8s for example. Mod 1.5 shows 8.550s for example - so its more exact.



When i run a test it displays the full time, including decimals... 

Place 2 - 4 is me 

http://www.superpi.net/Scores/?acti...esktop&series=Core+2+Quad+Q9000+series&rpp=20


----------



## Spartan805 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a question, @ Stock clocks, my 2600k's TC will kick in, but when I OC it TC speed its slower then when STOCK/TC. Any ideas what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## newlife (Sep 14, 2012)

Spartan805 said:


> I have a question, @ Stock clocks, my 2600k's TC will kick in, but when I OC it TC speed its slower then when STOCK/TC. Any ideas what I am doing wrong.



Would need to see a screenshot


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 14, 2012)

Come on guys make benchmarks. I will post them fast.


----------



## DOM (Sep 14, 2012)

LOL idk if I should post mine XD


----------



## Munki (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)

Munki said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120914/SuperPI577.jpg



that puts u in second


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 15, 2012)

Edit: And another one:


----------



## newlife (Sep 15, 2012)

newlife said:


> since i know u can beat it and also on hwbot
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120913/superpi1m.jpg



what about this


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 15, 2012)

bump for more scores


----------



## DOM (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Laurijan (Sep 15, 2012)

DOM said:


> http://d1ebmxcfh8bf9c.cloudfront.net/u6948/image_id_782139.jpeg



You got to love LN2 cooling


----------



## vega22 (Sep 15, 2012)

here is a couple to fill out your table 

air cooled






















i have others on hwbot but they got lost


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 17, 2012)

bump for more scores


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 17, 2012)

Mobo is missing a pin LOL 2/6 ram slots work.






Back up pc on air 1100T(es)


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 19, 2012)

Bump for scores


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 21, 2012)

Bump for more scores. I would add the scores super fast!


----------



## DOM (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 21, 2012)

@Laurijan

Will a screenshot of OpenHWMonitor do? I have cpu-z just curious tho.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2012)

I just want to say:


Damn you, DOM, damn you.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 21, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Laurijan
> 
> Will a screenshot of OpenHWMonitor do? I have cpu-z just curious tho.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120921/Capture170.jpg



It is enough to see the CPU speed but can it show RAM speed too?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 21, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> It is enough to see the CPU speed but can it show RAM speed too?



Nah. It can't. . . . .

Unfortunately.


----------



## DOM (Sep 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I just want to say:
> 
> 
> Damn you, DOM, damn you.



LOLWut?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2012)

AI AI AI, I cannot compete with that CPU speed...

How come no 2666 MHz runs?


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 21, 2012)

DOM is DOMinating - 3 first places


----------



## DOM (Sep 21, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> AI AI AI, I cannot compete with that CPU speed...
> 
> How come no 2666 MHz runs?



on SB theres a wall some where around 2200 

on the 3770K the gskill ram sucks couldnt oc to save its life, and i have this with the teamgroup for superpi 32m


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 21, 2012)

08.446s - 2500k 4.5ghz.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 21, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> 08.446s - 2500k 4.5ghz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120921/cpuz669.jpg



Repost the pic so that checksum can be seem - compare your Super Pi pic with the one in the first post.


----------



## UbErN00b (Sep 21, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Repost the pic so that checksum can be seem - compare your Super Pi pic with the one in the first post.



Now 4.6GHZ - 2133mhz on the ram. 

08.178s


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 22, 2012)

I kindly ask everyone on the list in post 1 to check their results for accuracy.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's my run, I do need to work on my ram timings some more.


----------



## DOM (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Laurijan (Sep 22, 2012)

Eternalchaos said:


> Here's my run, I do need to work on my ram timings some more.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120922/superpi run.png
> [url]http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2519060.png[/url]



You need to rerun since in the pic speedstep has throttled down the CPU to 1600MHz - use prime95 for example to make it go all the way up while you take the pic.


----------



## Frick (Sep 22, 2012)

Woo almost slowest! 

BTW, it's and X3 450 with the fourth core unlocked.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Sep 22, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> You need to rerun since in the pic speedstep has throttled down the CPU to 1600MHz - use prime95 for example to make it go all the way up while you take the pic.


np, here you go 





edit: I could get it lower coz I was watching the F1 on my second monitor


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Sep 22, 2012)

here's mine:


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 22, 2012)

ss from a while ago:


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 25, 2012)

bump for more scores


----------



## vega22 (Sep 25, 2012)

dom they are some nice sb you have there man :thumb:


----------



## DOM (Sep 25, 2012)

marsey99 said:


> dom they are some nice sb you have there man :thumb:



 

they have been sold off already


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 25, 2012)

DOM said:


> they have been sold off already



have any LN2/DICE pots you'd be willing to sell?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 25, 2012)

It would be sweet to have this separated by extreme cooling and ambient... but..... meh! 

EDIT: Jesus DOM 6.6Ghz 3770k ehh? NICE!


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 28, 2012)

Bump for more scores


----------



## cdawall (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## drdeathx (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys. don't care about making the wall of fame but I pulled this on a 3770K on a Dice run... Enjoy


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 16, 2012)

Run two with some tweaks.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 17, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Hi guys. don't care about making the wall of fame but I pulled this on a 3770K on a Dice run... Enjoy
> 
> 
> http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq77/AAdeath/super-pi-6GHz.jpg



CPU-Z is missing - read 1 post for more info


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 17, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> CPU-Z is missing - read 1 post for more info



Don't have it. If you read my quote, I don't care about the wall of fame. Just showing the result.


----------



## DOM (Oct 17, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Don't have it. If you read my quote, I don't care about the wall of fame. Just showing the result.



How do we know its even yours lol


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 17, 2012)

DOM said:


> How do we know its even yours lol




I am a hardware reviewer..... The review will be live by weeks end... I do understand that some people lie....


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 17, 2012)

How can you tell who is a reviewer on a tech forum?  




Don't worry, they'll tell you


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How can you tell who is a reviewer on a tech forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My name is on the review. (real name and screen name)

http://www.pureoverclock.com/author/jimb/


----------



## drdeathx (Oct 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How can you tell who is a reviewer on a tech forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here is a 6.3 second run in my MSI MPower review,

http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/msi-z77-mpower/12/


----------



## DOM (Oct 17, 2012)

It needs some ln2 loving


----------



## HammerON (Oct 17, 2012)

Everything stock:


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 17, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How can you tell who is a reviewer on a tech forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, had a good laugh over that!


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 15, 2012)

DOM said:


> LOL idk if I should post mine XD





Couldn't keep your e-peen in your pants I see.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 15, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> lol, had a good laugh over that!


look at the name.... Drdeath. on the review.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> How can you tell who is a reviewer on a tech forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This club is made up of plenty of assholes


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 15, 2012)

How many cores to run is optimum for this benchmark?  (I have 4 cores on 3570k)


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 15, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> How many cores to run is optimum for this benchmark?  (I have 4 cores on 3570k)



Activate all cores


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2012)

one from me. Win8


----------



## DOM (Nov 15, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> How many cores to run is optimum for this benchmark?  (I have 4 cores on 3570k)


You just need one core you can boot with 4 and pick which one is the fastest by setting it under the task manager


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 15, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> look at the name.... Drdeath. on the review.


I wasn't laughing because I thought you weren't telling the truth, just from a few past reviewers on this website... They'll definitely let you know they're a reviewer.


drdeathx said:


> This club is made up of plenty of assholes


Assholes are everywhere. Everybody has one and everybody can be one.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 15, 2012)

Being a reviewer doesn't give you forum rep unless your cadaveca ( No offense dave)


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 15, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Being a reviewer doesn't give you forum rep unless your cadaveca ( No offense dave)



I wasn't going to drop any names, but yeah, he's definitely one of them, lol.
Of course we're not picking on you, Dave, just admiring all of the free sexy hardware you get


----------



## trickson (Nov 15, 2012)

Here is mine.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Of course we're not picking on you, Dave, just admiring all of the free sexy hardware you get



Ha, as if it was free. Memory and motherboard came cheaply though, for sure. The rest I paid for with my wife's cashish. 

Dunno I can get much better right now, might have to try the 3770K out. Which I also paid for.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 15, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I wasn't laughing because I thought you weren't telling the truth, just from a few past reviewers on this website... They'll definitely let you know they're a reviewer.
> 
> Assholes are everywhere. Everybody has one and everybody can be one.



My apologies then. I quit doing reviews recently BTW, It was too much of a burden


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 16, 2012)

trickson said:


> Here is mine.



Checksum in superpi is missing - look at the pic in 1 post and then you see how i want it


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 16, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ha, as if it was free. Memory and motherboard came cheaply though, for sure. The rest I paid for with my wife's cashish.
> 
> Dunno I can get much better right now, might have to try the 3770K out. Which I also paid for.



You paid for one of the two 3770Ks you have...
Unless Intel made you send back the other?


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Checksum in superpi is missing - look at the pic in 1 post and then you see how i want it



What is the difference it completed?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> You paid for one of the two 3770Ks you have...
> Unless Intel made you send back the other?



I have no received any hardware from Intel....ever.


That means that every Intel CPU, I paid for. From P55 on, every Intel chip used for reviews here on TPU was bought with my own cash. As to AMD chips, AMD gave me A10-5800K, A8-5600K, and FX-8350. I'll be adding those scores here soon, once I get a chance to bench them again(probably this weekend).


A very kind company rep that shall remain nameless sent me my second 3770K chip, but it arrived after I had bought the first, since I had purchased the first since I had deadlines to keep.

Being a reviewer ain't all fun and games and free hardware. Honestly, as I've posted before, it's just a hobby I have a lot of time for.

If you actually knew how little.. yes little ...that I get out of doing reviews, financially, compared to the time I put in...it's really not worth it. However, I have nothing better to do. Next fall I go back to school, and until then, I'm basically stuck at home all day long, with a lot of time here and there to get stuff done. In the end though, I'm actually losing money a bit doing reviews, having to pick up other hardware. Doesn't matter to me though..I've got a lot out of this community, so it's my turn to give something back. 




So running benches like this..is great. I can start a bench, come back 10-15 minutes later, or a couple of hours, take my screenshot, start the next...


Anyway, I think it might be nice to see what we could all get at the same clocks, and see who's got the best efficiency here in this bench.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 16, 2012)

> Anyway, I think it might be nice to see what we could all get at the same clocks, and see who's got the best efficiency here in this bench.


That would be sweet.. perhaps in a different thread. Like limit the clock and memory speed to something reasonable for each CPU, and go from there. We do this as a benching team at OCF to knock off the rust for the tweaks on each benchmark.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2293097_metalracer_superpi_core_i7_3930k_6sec_859ms


----------



## HammerON (Nov 16, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121116/image_id_802054.jpg
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2293097_metalracer_superpi_core_i7_3930k_6sec_859ms
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121116/Capture129.jpg
> ...



There you go again covering up perfectly "wow" desktop backgrounds:shadedshu
Nice runs Metal


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2012)

Funny I posted a thread similar to this though I ran all the tests and this was what I got for a response. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173765


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 16, 2012)

With all due respect, benchers care about 1M and 32M as its at hwbot, the rest... not. Not to mention it takes a while on slower machines too. Nobody wants to spend 30+ minutes to bench super pi for no reason (meaning nothing to compare it too). Also, you have no table for results so as its stands it would be a thread with results in posts... a bitch to compare and find anything. It was doomed from the start Im afraid. Perhaps make a table and people will come? Oherwise, dont pout.


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> With all due respect, benchers care about 1M and 32M as its at hwbot, the rest... not. Not to mention it takes a while on slower machines too. Nobody wants to spend 30+ minutes to bench super pi for no reason (meaning nothing to compare it too). Also, you have no table for results so as its stands it would be a thread with results in posts... a bitch to compare and find anything. It was doomed from the start Im afraid. Perhaps make a table and people will come? Oherwise, dont pout.



Can't have a table with out some participation. Who is pouting? I am not. Perhaps you could leave out the insults till they are needed this is NOT the GN Forum.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 16, 2012)

You came to another competing thread(more or less) to report that nobody was playing in yours...my apologies if I read that wrong. Sure seemed like your were upset reading both threads. You took your ball and went home with telling the mods (instead of reporting it so they see it) to delete your thread in about 24 hours. Thats mad bro. 

Anyhoo, posting a table up at the ready with your results to start shows something. It shows that the thread wont be a massive vomit of results impossible to sort through. That said, I will help you out this weekend and post up some results. 

EDIT: Though with all the times in there, you may want to create a table for each result... man is will that be a pain to update!!


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> You came to another competing thread(more or less) to report that nobody was playing in yours...my apologies if I read that wrong. Sure seemed like your were upset reading both threads. You took your ball and went home with telling the mods (instead of reporting it so they see it) to delete your thread in about 24 hours. Thats mad bro.
> 
> Anyhoo, posting a table up at the ready with your results to start shows something. It shows that the thread wont be a massive vomit of results impossible to sort through. That said, I will help you out this weekend and post up some results.



Yeah you read that wrong. All I am saying is that there are more than enough of these threads already as stated in the one I started. This is why there was no one participating. 

Please do not bother.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2012)

another from me, getting better!


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> another from me, getting better!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49174&stc=1&d=1353801169



5Ghz will getcha in the 7 sec range


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> 5Ghz will getcha in the 7 sec range



Inch by inch. I set 1.275V in BOIS, that's the most this chip has ever got.

I was more checking to see if the ram would handle it. does 2D fine ,but no 3D, maybe I need to tweak a bit.


----------



## MetalRacer (Nov 25, 2012)

Just picked up a new chip from MC.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 25, 2012)

I suppose with the addition of all these ~7.5s runs, I might as well post a score I've been sitting on for a while.
More to come


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 25, 2012)

Interesting to see the different combos we used to get there. 

nice job, guys. Guess I gotta break out the 3960X......nice score with the 3820!!!


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 25, 2012)

I can't hit 5ghz on my CPU. It really seems to hate it. I find that my 3820 has to work pretty hard for an overclock over 4.6ghz. It already wants a lot of voltage at speeds this high. I never keep it that high even if the cooler appears to be handling it okay.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 25, 2012)

first post updated


----------



## big_buka (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is my results...)


----------



## ZenEffect. (Dec 5, 2012)

can i play too?




http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2324606_


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 5, 2012)

I cant read the clocks in that image... lol.. I know its quick as hell though and under LN2.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 5, 2012)

ZenEffect. said:


> can i play too?
> http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f210/icon22976/image_id_858729.jpg
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2324606_



Awesome


----------



## DOM (Dec 5, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> I cant read the clocks in that image... lol.. I know its quick as hell though and under LN2.


----------



## FireKillerGR (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello everyone 

Here is mine using dry ice


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 30, 2012)

Been some time since an update of scores - first thread is now updated.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 3, 2013)

bump for more scores


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 3, 2013)

My normal clock:


Spoiler











As high as I can push it:


Spoiler


----------



## ElNiko (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's mine, 50% OC from 2 to 3 ghz, think it's a nice score for a dual...



MB is an Asrock G41M-VS3 R2.0


----------



## zabusnorran (Jan 25, 2013)

*Super Pi*

This is almost maxed for me. I can get 4.7Ghz but have intermittent instability problems. Any suggestions on voltages? I'm at 1.32 right now


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 25, 2013)

zabusnorran said:


> This is almost maxed for me. I can get 4.7Ghz but have intermittent instability problems. Any suggestions on voltages? I'm at 1.32 right now



Considering it's an Ivy Bridge, you should try pushing the RAM a bit higher. Not quite sure what that kit will run, but I know most Ivy chips will run at least 2400 provided the RAM itself can run that speed.


----------



## zabusnorran (Jan 25, 2013)

*Ram*



Random Murderer said:


> Considering it's an Ivy Bridge, you should try pushing the RAM a bit higher. Not quite sure what that kit will run, but I know most Ivy chips will run at least 2400 provided the RAM itself can run that speed.




This is the kit right here:

Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DD...

I got it because of the combination of speed, latency, and size (I run a lot of VM's)

I typically don't push my RAM too far because it usually doesn't seem to make a huge difference, I prefer to get something with XMP, high speed and good timings and let the mfg. settings do the work.

On a side note, the heatsinks on these things are built like a friggin tank and i'm sure I could push it pretty far, if I take my FSB up to 107-108 do you think they would handle ~2000mhz? I've already got them at 1.55v for some OC headroom.

Thanks for your input by the way.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 25, 2013)

zabusnorran said:


> This is the kit right here:
> 
> Mushkin Enhanced Redline 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DD...
> 
> ...



While higher RAM speed won't show much performance gain in real-world applications, SuperPI does see a bit of an improvement.
As far as adjusting you BClk that high, I wouldn't recommend it. Your SATA and PCIe might get a bit wonky. Can't you raise the RAM divider to 2133?


----------



## zabusnorran (Jan 25, 2013)

*Ram*



Random Murderer said:


> While higher RAM speed won't show much performance gain in real-world applications, SuperPI does see a bit of an improvement.
> As far as adjusting you BClk that high, I wouldn't recommend it. Your SATA and PCIe might get a bit wonky. Can't you raise the RAM divider to 2133?



I could indeed, what timings would you recommend at that point? 10-10-10-30?

Also I typically lock my sata and PCI lanes when I adjust the BClk, although i'm at 103 right now and haven't since it seems to be running fine.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2013)

zabusnorran said:


> I could indeed, what timings would you recommend at that point? 10-10-10-30?
> 
> Also I typically lock my sata and PCI lanes when I adjust the BClk, although i'm at 103 right now and haven't since it seems to be running fine.



103 is fine, 104 will start to get flakey. many board run 103 through auto-OC, but few go beyond that.


----------



## zabusnorran (Jan 25, 2013)

*Ram*



cadaveca said:


> 103 is fine, 104 will start to get flakey. many board run 103 through auto-OC, but few go beyond that.



Whatever happened to the motherboards that were SUPPOSED to run at very high clocks? Did that go by the wayside as unlocked processors became more mainstream?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2013)

zabusnorran said:


> Whatever happened to the motherboards that were SUPPOSED to run at very high clocks? Did that go by the wayside as unlocked processors became more mainstream?



NO, it's the architecture's design. Everything runs off of the same base clock, 100 MHz, since most of northbridge functions are now on CPU silicon(PCIe, IMC, iGPU, etc). So when you clock one up, the others move as well.


Rumour has it that Haswell will remedy this for Intel.


SB-E chips clock BCLK fairly well, but not much more than 133 or so avg, while on AMD, things are still just as they used to be, since they still use AM3 socket.


I'll be covering many AMD boards soon. MANY. 

"unlocked" chips are out to offset this functionality that is missing, actually, not that the prevalence of unlocked chips caused them to do it this way. Other way around from what you said.


----------



## zabusnorran (Jan 25, 2013)

*Ram*



cadaveca said:


> NO, it's the architecture's design. Everything runs off of the same base clock, 100 MHz, since most of northbridge functions are now on CPU silicon(PCIe, IMC, iGPU, etc). So when you clock one up, the others move as well.
> 
> 
> Rumour has it that Haswell will remedy this for Intel.
> ...



Ah that makes sense, this is only my second intel rig, i'm used to working with the Crosshair's that can hit 300mhz sometimes.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> ...SB-E chips clock BCLK fairly well, but not much more than 133 or so avg...



Even though technically the BCLK is still within the same ranges as SB, as the straps work like a memory divider does. I.E. 125 BCLK is still 100 but on a x1.25 divider. 133 BCLK is 106.4 on a x1.25 divider. SB-E gets x1.00, x1.25, x1.66, and x2.50 dividers so that the clock speed of the processor cores can be adjusted independently of the SATA/PCIe controllers while still using the same clock generators.

Of course you know all of this Dave, but this was really info for zabusnorran so he can understand a little better.



zabusnorran said:


> I could indeed, what timings would you recommend at that point? 10-10-10-30?



zabusnorran, as far as timings go, it really depends on the memory chips you have, though loosening the timings a little bit will usually help when pushing for higher speeds. I would also bump the VDimm up to 1.65v for benching/clocking RAM. You can always lower it later and 1.65v is still considered "safe range" by Intel.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 25, 2013)

Current stable oc...  all I could get out of it:


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2013)

Ol' i7 950 showing it's still got some life left in it! Nice score, John! Pretty decent voltage, too.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 25, 2013)

zabusnorran said:


> Whatever happened to the motherboards that were SUPPOSED to run at very high clocks? Did that go by the wayside as unlocked processors became more mainstream?



2% of users are enthusiasts like us thus unlocked processors are mainstream. Most motherboards run high overclocks. What are you asking?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 25, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> 2% of users are enthusiasts like us thus unlocked processors are mainstream. Most motherboards run high overclocks. What are you asking?



try 0.2%.  Recent poll on the front page had like 60% of users not even OC'ing, even.


And he's referring to BUS OC, not raw CPU frequency.


----------



## zabusnorran (Jan 25, 2013)

*Motherboard*



drdeathx said:


> 2% of users are enthusiasts like us thus unlocked processors are mainstream. Most motherboards run high overclocks. What are you asking?



This was in the context of an earlier post whilst talking to Random Murderer. I was confused about the ability of motherboards to run very high Bus frequencies because I came from the AMD side of the house where that is quite common.

As seen in that earlier thread, I was unaware that intel bus speeds get finicky when going over 105-ish.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 25, 2013)

zabusnorran said:


> As seen in that earlier thread, I was unaware that intel bus speeds get finicky when going over 105-ish.



Only on socket 1155 with SB and IVB. I run the bclk on my SB-E i7 3820 at 133.5Mhz. It depends on that platform you're running because you can change the bclk on skt1366 and 1156 as well. It's too bad because it means Intel no longer produces an overclockable dual-core CPU.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 25, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> try 0.2%.  Recent poll on the front page had like 60% of users not even OC'ing, even.
> 
> 
> And he's referring to BUS OC, not raw CPU frequency.



Meant .2% hehehehe


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 25, 2013)

My 24/7 speeds on the i5


----------



## kusti85 (Feb 16, 2013)

*My score.*

i7 2600k @ 5014 MHz
2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix @ 1866 MHz




Probably will get it to go higher if i try harder one day. 24/7 stable @ 4.7 GHz, folding rig.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 17, 2013)

kusti85 said:


> i7 2600k @ 5014 MHz
> 2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix @ 1866 MHz
> http://www.upload.ee/image/3075196/parempii.jpg
> Probably will get it to go higher if i try harder one day. 24/7 stable @ 4.7 GHz, folding rig.



You had to beat me by one thousandth of a second, didn't you?
Now I'm going to have to go back and beat my previous time, lol.
Nice run, BTW.


----------



## Krypton-pt (Feb 17, 2013)

3570K + 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz Corsair


----------



## revin (Feb 17, 2013)

revin
i7 2600K@ 4.93 = 7.574


----------



## SIGSEGV (Feb 24, 2013)

sigsegv i7-3770k/4.7


----------



## Hardi (Feb 24, 2013)

got bored


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Mar 27, 2013)

i5 2500K @ 5,4Ghz

Lol 7,000 exactly


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2013)

Nobody is updating.....


----------



## Boilerhog (Apr 21, 2013)

here's mine qx9770 @ 3.6 gig 16 gig dominator GT on a 790i ultra.and yeah. I got more in the tank..


----------



## Boilerhog (Apr 21, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> This club is made up of plenty of assholes



Welcome to the club!


----------



## CameronBanna (Jun 9, 2013)

count me in 

3770k 5.0Ghz
daminator platinum @ 2600


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 10, 2013)

will run this when i get home


----------



## DOM (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2013)

DOM said:


> http://img.hwbot.org/u6948/image_id_974214.png



Quite impressive that that beat a 3770k at 5.7GHz with RAM at 2600, and by a good margin to boot!
I may have to build a Haswell rig after all...


----------



## laptop-hpc (Jun 18, 2013)

My main Laptop. 
 A6-3400M

Stock @ 1.4 GHz, TurboCore disabled:






Max clock run @ 3.1 GHz:


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 18, 2013)

I pulled 1 from my archives. 3770K on Dice at 6.1Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2013)

Playing with Haswell:


----------



## zmfhkl (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 24, 2013)

having fun with my old Q6600  board doesn't like high ram speeds


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 24, 2013)

Lt_JWS said:


> having fun with my old Q6600  board doesn't like high ram speeds
> 
> [url]http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/6039/1dik.jpg[/URL]



Damn good score for that chip!


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's a bit better  Got the ram to run 1000+


----------



## Fizban (Jul 25, 2013)

[img]http://i.imgur.com/baEf7Rr.jpg[/img]

10.093 on my i7-4700MQ.

Was aiming for sub-10, but even with a 200 mhz overclock, and every background process shut off it doesn't seem likely.

Still seems pretty good though. Arctucas's i7 950 @ 4.273 GHz was only 3.1% faster.


----------



## Boilerhog (Aug 5, 2013)

here's my first run on this new build,needs work i'd say..


----------



## Boilerhog (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is a second run with a bit more oc..


----------



## vega22 (Aug 22, 2013)

blatent plug for the techpowerup hwbot team.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189088

if you are benching anyway we would love it if you could join the team and submit your scores on their too 

maybe if you do join and post about your ocing/benching in the team thread we might be able to help get more mhz and better scores for you too


----------



## Boilerhog (Aug 22, 2013)

Need to update the scores page..Gotta get the custom water Block i'm building done, then i'll get more, for sure,,then maybe consider joining a team  . i'm also thinking phasechange, as I have most of what I need already..


----------



## d1nky (Aug 22, 2013)

hey some of these scores would be great for tpu hwbot team

and maybe 32m or other benchmarks come to think of it.

http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189088


----------



## turbobooster (Oct 26, 2013)

*my score of a 3570k*


----------



## AJ228 (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's my i7 2600k.

I was a bit disappointed I couldn't get it under 7 seconds though. When I have more time I'll try to go back and see what I can do when I OC the RAM. I really didn't like giving it as much voltage as I did though.


----------



## Bones (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's a recent run with my FX 8320: http://hwbot.org/submission/2464219_bones_superpi___1m_fx_8320_13sec_0ms

With the recent round of colder temps, my watercooling was on the money to pull this off.
Can't get any closer to 12's than this so I'll be going for it soon.


----------



## Mika77 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is mine Phenom II X4 960T


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 30, 2013)

Processor #1:





Processor #2:


----------



## Bones (Dec 30, 2013)

Updated run with the 8320 and a run with my 2600K.


----------



## freeleacher (Jan 28, 2014)

7.832 @ a modest 4.8 ghz memory 2133 MHz modest timings of 10.10.10.27
I could be in the top 5 but I don't fancy risking my install if I crash on post..

Its simple the best cpu for overclocking without a shadow of doubt is the 2700k.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 7, 2014)

960T




q6600




3570K


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 26, 2014)

Processor #3:





I really loved this processor, it is almost two times faster than my old E2200 (and much cheaper). And it worked with 2 cores on my system.


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2014)

Laurijan said:


> bump! Come on guys - I want to see benchmarks



Not much and very stable.  I am just learning how to do this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/dnhqk8

Sure could use some advice on how to get better at this.

Cheers,
Null


----------



## d1nky (Mar 18, 2014)

Null said:


> Not much and very stable.  I am just learning how to do this.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dnhqk8
> 
> ...



Links in my sig, we'll help you!


----------



## Bones (Mar 28, 2014)

Another updated run with the 8320 on DICE.


----------



## petedread (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's mine. Mem OC'd from 2666 to 2800. Can not tighten the timings any more, I don't have the skills and I don't want to put any more volts through my sticks. Gone from 1.650v to 1.8v.


----------



## PersonWithTech (May 8, 2014)

How come I see all these people with such radical builds and only running XP or some 90s Windows. I know XP is a great operating system for those who want windows on an old or slow or graphically weak computer, but on a +4GHz multi-core i5/i7/AMD???


----------



## d1nky (May 8, 2014)

PersonWithTech said:


> How come I see all these people with such radical builds and only running XP or some 90s Windows. I know XP is a great operating system for those who want windows on an old or slow or graphically weak computer, but on a +4GHz multi-core i5/i7/AMD???



Windows xp has the least impact on resources and is probably the best utilised os for older 2d benchmarks. 

There are also tweaks used on xp that gain better scores than any other operating system, especially superpi


----------



## DarkEgo (May 29, 2014)

This is my best so far:


----------



## Schmuckley (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Laurijan (Sep 26, 2014)

WOW this thread got sticked - I will look thru the posts and update all results that are open.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 27, 2014)

Thread finally updated - if your score is not on the list the screenshot was not valid


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 22, 2015)

Athlon ii x4  640  @  3.75ghz    * 25% o/c




 *


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 22, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Atholn ii x 4 640 at stock   3.0ghz       *no o/c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It always shows your best result, you need to take a screenshot of SPi with the iterations screen showing, i.e. don't hit "OK" when the little box comes up and says "Pi calculation done!" for that's the screenshot you want.

Also, unrelated but relevant, please either edit posts or make one post with all the info, double-, and in this case, triple-posting is not something the mods like.


----------



## Null (Jan 23, 2015)

d1nky said:


> Links in my sig, we'll help you!



TY

Still trying to see what you were referring to in your siggy.  Must be a short between the keyboard and seat.


----------



## Fatal (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm sorry I forgot to open another CPU-Z window for the memory but they're 16GB DDR3 running at 1600MHz (not OC'd, base speed @ 9-9-9-24-2T), hope the shot is still valid, thanks!






*Edit: I'm uploading a shot with the current required items, as you can see it's a close result to the previous, chose the one you want though, but i'd prefer the first one as it was fastest, ty =)*






Anyway, pretty good result for being a 2500K


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 19, 2015)

Johan45 said:


>



Insane core speed, Insane voltage lol!


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 19, 2015)

That was my crappy old 4770k with LN2. I'm hoping my 4790 does a lot better. That poor bugger needed 1.55v just to run 4.8 stable


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 22, 2015)

Thread updated


----------



## Johan45 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's a couple from the weekend


----------



## Zimbad (May 15, 2015)

Measuring with 2 CPU-Z opened made results a little slower. So it's better to measure and then open other applications.



Laurijan said:


> As many know there is an older thread about 1m scores in Super PI Mod v1.5 made by giorgos th


The 1st message should to have a link to giorgos th's Super PI 1m scores theme.

And additionaly the result of 4790K from there


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thought i'd run this to get an idea of crunching power.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 13, 2015)

What about a newer program like y-cruncher?

PS
I can add add a speed comparison of 1m-1m if someone wants, but it needs to finish the 10,000,000,000 run its on.

UPDATE
10b took 3030.769 seconds

SuperPI 1m
10.422 seconds
y-cruncher 1m
0.201 seconds

EDIT
Those y-crucher times include writing the number to disk.


----------



## Deeveo (Aug 14, 2015)

Good ole i5 750 @ 4GHz, voltage at default offset.


----------



## Jadawin (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm a bit late to the party, but new system, new benchmarks. My 6700K seems to be a really great specimen - this is with air cooling (Alpenfön Brocken 2) and a quite low voltage fot that speed. Stable with Intel Burn Test, too. And yes, watercooling with 360 rad is on the way, so maybe a stable 5 GHz is possible with this one.


----------



## ZenEffect. (Jan 19, 2016)

I see you guys are getting a little quicker.

Great job, keep it up!


----------



## Jadawin (Jan 20, 2016)

Mission accomplished  The CPU-Z voltage is off, though. It's actually close to 1.39 V.


----------



## ZenEffect. (Jan 20, 2016)

Jadawin said:


> View attachment 71244
> 
> Mission accomplished  The CPU-Z voltage is off, though. It's actually close to 1.39 V.




good memory frequency


----------



## HammerON (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 1, 2016)

P5B "Vanilla" power (Air cooling) 




What can make an FX-9590 seem as "power efficient" CPU ?
Something like this  (again : Air Cooled)


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 26, 2016)

RIP my Gigabyte X58A-OC you got me some good scores. Maybe you will give me some more once I replace the north bridge.  

X5650 @ 5.25GHz 1.66V Under Sub-Zero Water (-17C). 7.844s





X5687 @ 5.65GHz 1.8V Under DICE (-65C). 7.391s


----------



## Deeveo (Nov 10, 2016)

6700K@4.5GHz 1.4V, some improvement over the i5 750..


----------



## argon (Nov 24, 2016)

@HammerON we have same motherboard!





I'll try to reach 4.5 like you did .... did you overclock the uncore ??


----------



## Bones (Nov 24, 2016)

An older run on DICE.


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 24, 2016)

4,5GHz Quad Core club here I come... in all LGA 775 Air cooled glory


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Fizban (Mar 20, 2017)

Took me several attempts to get sub-10 on my laptop, but got there eventually. First run was 10.080, was close enough to sub-10 that it motivated me to keep running till it broke under 10.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 29, 2017)

Not realy a multi threading bench XD cores prety mutch stay idle underload


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 30, 2017)

http://hwbot.org/submission/3638013_mrgenius_superpi___1m_core_i5_3570k_7sec_250ms


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## MrGenius (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't get too serious with Super PI 1M. But a sub 7 second score on ambient(240mm AIO) cooling is worth mentioning. 



http://hwbot.org/submission/3892253_mrgenius_superpi___1m_core_i7_3770k_6sec_875ms


----------



## phill (Jul 11, 2018)

I hope that these are ok here 

https://hwbot.org/submission/881747_phill_2_superpi___1m_core_2_duo_e8600_7sec_580ms

https://hwbot.org/submission/804618_phill_2_superpi___1m_core_2_extreme_qx9650_9sec_300ms




https://hwbot.org/submission/2193264_phill_2_superpi___1m_core_i7_920_7sec_969ms - as screen shot above

https://hwbot.org/submission/2669855_phill_2_superpi___1m_core_i3_2310m_18sec_533ms

https://hwbot.org/submission/3098907_phill_2_superpi___1m_core_i7_4770k_6sec_771ms

https://hwbot.org/submission/3055964_phill_2_superpi___1m_core_i5_6600k_7sec_140ms

https://hwbot.org/submission/2319202_phill_2_superpi___1m_e_350_38sec_33ms

https://hwbot.org/submission/865640_phill_2_superpi___1m_duron_850_(spitfire)_1min_29sec_750ms

There's a few to giggle at from my benching days...  Been a while now!




Last but not least, one from my current 5960X I'm starting to tweak for my new gaming rig...  I need a lot of tweaking for this one just yet!!  Only scratched the surface!!


----------



## AnomalouS (Oct 23, 2018)

brings back memories... I just went and looked up an old post of my 1M pi score from way back...
*6.890* – Intel Core i7 2600k @ 102.5 x 53 = 5453mhz, ASUS P8P67 EVO, P67, G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D @ 808.5MHz 9-9-9-24 2T

Just ran it on my 8700k @ 5100mhz and scored 7.037


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 3, 2018)

This takes me back, ye good old fashion SuperPi'ing.


----------



## baryluk (Nov 4, 2018)

AMD 2950X @ stock

Super PI / mod1.5 XS.

1M => 9.865s

This is using Wine 3.0.3 tho, so some inefficiencies are expected!

Checksum 6BF146FB , but it changes every time I rerun the benchmark.

If I find live pendrive way to run Windows I can retest it.


----------

